

XCode source management with git - iosblog
http://ios-blog.co.uk/tutorials/xcode-source-code-management-with-git/

======
josephlord
This article misses the very good built in side by side compare of different
versions built into Xcode which is the only bit of the Git integration I
really use.

I use Xcode and I use Git but for general operations I prefer to use the
commandline or the GitHub app (great for partial commits) even when not using
GitHub itself. SourceTree is useful when you want to see the branching
pattern.

------
testerjoe
Really good article :

